# Lift Kit for a 1998 Pathfinder XE??



## nissan98pf (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of at least a 2 inch lift for a 98 pathfinder? I found one of 4x4parts.com but I like to shop around and wanted to see if there was anything else out there. I also wanted to get an opinion form someone who has there 98 lifted to see how it drives handles and looks. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

So far only A/C - Automotive Customizers at 4x4parts and OME - Old Man Emu at RoackyRoad.com currently have suspension lifts. 2"-2.5" is the maximum so far.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

slight jack to the post, are there any issues with these lifts that anyone knows about. i believe all they are is taller springs/shocks...will any of the other vehicle components wear prematurely with these lifts, anything that should be upgraded at the same time?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

underling said:


> slight jack to the post, are there any issues with these lifts that anyone knows about. i believe all they are is taller springs/shocks...will any of the other vehicle components wear prematurely with these lifts, anything that should be upgraded at the same time?



Wrong. They are stiffer springs, and they are not longer then stock. A lot of guys have ran the AC lift and I havent heard any complaints, that one will get you about 2" of lift. The OME lift is usually more like 1", and there is an Ironman lift which is 1" as well, Ironman is the only one I have no feedback on, both of the others have great reviews. As far as shocks/struts, they are the same size as stock, so you will get topping out if you go over speed bumps too fast...go to Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association (Powered by Invision Power Board) and go to the R50 forum, there is any info you will ever want to know about a lift...just sit down and be prepared to read a lot


----------

